# Pictures from the strip down and rebuild of an early Zacconi Riviera



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

There were


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

There were several dints that were knocked into shape by a brass instrument maker.


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

The main cause for concern was the damage to the base






.


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

The brass instrument maker to it to a motorcycle engineer who used an arbor press, but it still left it uneven. I got to work with bits of wood, clamps and a 2lb lump hammer.


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

The bits slowly returned done and polished leaving several hours work polishing to be done.

The lever shaft was not brass. It was worn lacquer and underneath was staining that would not polish out.


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

jimbojohn55 was called upon and he milled a new one in genuine brass! See later pics.

A bootomless portafilter was wanted. Zacconi do not make one. This earl model machine accepts a Pontevechio p/f. One was purchased in chromed brass. I took the p/f to a local firm that strips chrome safely. The fumes are lethal.

There are pics here:

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/22756-zacconi-riviera-espresso-eagle-portafilter/?tab=comments&do=embed&comment=302417&embedComment=302417&embedDo=findComment#comment-302417


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

always happy to assist a quality restoration


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

More pics of the rebuild when I have resized them!


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

The jimbojohn55 lever shaft. Sorry about the focus!


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

This has to come to the lever day! Beautiful work


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Very nice.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Quality work, always good to share the hurdles and how they were overcome .


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Beautifully done, and a pleasure to see the end result. Congratulations


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

It's great to see more lever stuff on here, it's also great to see such attention to detail


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Outstanding!


----------



## Mr Binks (Mar 21, 2019)

Oh now that is stunning. There is something about polished brass that just works!


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Great job P.!

Something different and intriguing ???

did you pull shots yet? ?


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

Fine work, it's a lovely thing.

Yes - spill the beans! What's the coffee like?


----------



## Agentb (Feb 11, 2017)

It looks like a work of Italian art.?

I noticed the name plate on the front base is not back on yet. Is that being sent to a certain towel maker for impressions or something else??


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Superb restoration. I really enjoy seeing these levers being brought back to life.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcrmfc (Sep 17, 2016)

Chapeau that's wonderful! Intrigued to hear about how it performs, though it doesn't really matter as just looking at it is good enough!

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

Hasi said:


> Great job P.!
> 
> Something different and intriguing ???
> 
> did you pull shots yet? ?


 I have pulled two to check the replaced seals etc. I did take pics but they were not great. I was thinking of other things. See below as well.


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

UncleJake said:


> Fine work, it's a lovely thing.
> 
> Yes - spill the beans! What's the coffee like?


 The two test shots from yesterday were discarded without trying. The mission was to test the mechanics and seals and flush any cleaning stuff from the boiler and group etc.

I will be trying some for real this morning, and I hope I can find a way of taking the pic at the same time!

Using a La Pav, I have just had the first shot from the last of the 2018 Ethiopian Highland Estate. It was superb.

It will be missed and will be a good marker for the Zacconi's capabilities.

Watch this space, as they say.


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

Agentb said:


> It looks like a work of Italian art.?
> 
> I noticed the name plate on the front base is not back on yet. Is that being sent to a certain towel maker for impressions or something else??


 The name plate is sort of plastic sticker. It had peeled at the edges. I managed to remove it intact using a scalpel and 'Sticky Stuff Remover'. It had faded and parts of the colouring have faded gone. Offered up to the brass the metal colour comes through the plastic and does not look to bad. The lettering is raised so a steady hand and marker pen may work from the back.

It is currently stuck to a piece of card with a weighted piece of glass on top in an effort to get rid of the curls. I also need to source a glue. The lettering is raised so a steady hand and marker pen may work from the back.

They are not made any more. The alternative is aluminium, I got one, but I think it is not a good replacement. If I can't source new or refit the original, I think it will be best left as bare metal.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Tricky one - if you can find the right typeface - a laser engraver company like these might be an option https://www.brunelengraving.co.uk/?utm_source=bing&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=(BE) Own Brand&utm_term=www.%2Bbrunelengraving.co.uk&utm_content=Brand

no idea what the price would be - I think your right keep it brass rather than the later one ?

edit £25 apparently- https://www.brunelengraving.co.uk/prod/private-nameplates-plaques/brass-nameplate


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

@Batian if you need help with creating a replica, I can assist with my vector graphics skill set.
And potentially a detailed 3D print for you to make a mould from, so you can pour a zinc copy and have it galvanised or something... haha a long way to go, but could end up perfectly!


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

The picture of Zara in action. A way to go for perfection. I was using the weight and setting on the grinder used for the same coffee through a La Pav. Pic shows the naked p/f with 14gm. Could have gone another gram?

So not so bad as a first shot, but needs tweaking. In the cup, sweeter than the La Pav version, but that could just be differences in machine/grind etc.

Or was it the chunk of lemon drizzle cake that a young lady kindly brought round a few minutes earlier? (!)

Some early thoughts comparing the pre milenium La Pav and the Zacconi.

Being a spring lever, the machine has control of the shot once the lever is released, so tweaking the shot as it flows as with a La Pav is not possible.

The flushing of the group to warm and the release of the false pressure in the boiler uses far far more water than doing the same operations with a La Pav.

If the above is done with a bottomless pf, the spray and splutter covers about a square yard! A cup needs to be held up tight to the p/f to catch the spray.


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

Hasi said:


> @Batian if you need help with creating a replica, I can assist with my vector graphics skill set.
> And potentially a detailed 3D print for you to make a mould from, so you can pour a zinc copy and have it galvanised or something... haha a long way to go, but could end up perfectly!


 Thanks Hasi.

Could a thin plastic replica be made with a 3D printer using the origional and pics to create the right image?

P.


----------



## Agentb (Feb 11, 2017)

Batian said:


> Thanks Hasi.
> 
> Could a thin plastic replica be made with a 3D printer using the origional and pics to create the right image?
> 
> P.


 You could go the 3D print to wax and cast a brass one. Like here *https://i.materialise.com/en/3d-printing-materials/brass ?*


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

sorry, busy times here - yea casting is what I meant earlier already.

while desktop 3D printing can produce all sorts of composite materials (metal, wood, what not mixed with thermoplastics) these days, real metal may be laser sintered using very expensive machinery. Parts costs are ridiculous for such an application. Unless you're close friends with someone in R&D of an aerospace corporation it's highly unlikely you get that for cheaps ?

You could also try applying rattle can metal to a smooth 3D print (stereo lithography, hardened, etch primed).

Maybe you have a PVD coating company close by? That would be a nice alternative...


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@Batian- Slight left field suggestion, if you have an aluminum one that is the right kind but wrong colour and material could you not etch prime it and apply gold/brass leaf to it?

Do the black enamel lettering with a very fine brush and a few layers of clear coat to seal? Just another option to consider, as it sounded a lot of work to get an exact replica made in plastic then metal.


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

Thanks for the suggestion.

I have considered this http://customcreationpaints.co.uk/Brass-monkeys-spray-can-paint

in the past, but the cost of the can plus the prep sprays makes it an expensive experiment!

The aluminium badge is also different in shape and style to the original stick on plastic.

But all useful ideas, thanks.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

I am thinking that first you need to try to identify the Script Font, ( https://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.myfonts.com%2Fimages%2Femail-content%2Fsp-200511%2Fsloop_big.gif&imgrefurl=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.myfonts.com%2Fnewsletters%2Fsp%2F200511.html&tbnid=ZJqqOfCI0tDt-M&vet=12ahUKEwjuxL2q4P7nAhWigM4BHao6DK0QMygEegUIARCQAg..i&docid=rb9TQGfvWyjDOM&w=407&h=508&q=script fonts&ved=2ahUKEwjuxL2q4P7nAhWigM4BHao6DK0QMygEegUIARCQAg ) for example, then go somewhere like https://theengravingshop.co.uk/brass-plaques-signs/brass-plaques to see if they can help


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

Thank you, 'starting at £15 is a bit more realistic than the price of the spray paint above.!


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

I seem to recall (during childhood) using brass-effect spray paint on floral decorations. I don't think it was extremely expensive, and as far as I know it's reasonably realistic.


----------

